# Help Please (C++ Builder 7)



## Psychohyena (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have just completed a programme using C++ Builder 2010 (yay) but when I go to run the application on a computer without C++ Builder it spits out an Abnormal Termination Error. I believe it has to do with missing library files but I can't find out which ones I am missing.  Please save my sanity lmao


----------



## Psychohyena (Jun 26, 2010)

Worked it out!! For some reason my version of GDS32.dll is incompatible with the TSQLConnection or allowing streamed connections on an IBDatabase (not sure why the whole thing was working on mine but...) So I'm going through and slowly rewriting the code and changing the components over making sure the minute it messes up I know about it


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting the resolution to your problem, Psycho.


----------

